# UK squatters - New version Section 6



## landpirate (Feb 7, 2013)

since the law change to only allowing legal squatting in non-residential property in England the old section 6 legal warning you stick on the door or window of your squat is now defunct. However, here is a link to a new version that works for non - residential, There is a separate one for use when squatting a Pub.

https://network23.org/ass/resources/legal-warnings/


----------

